# Best Waxes?



## johnnymac

Hey everyone I searched for info on wax on the forum and it told me there were no results. I know this is not true and I am sure my question has been answered somewhere, but I could not find it. I mainly ride on groomed slopes and was wondering what would be the best wax for my board. I ride the arbor westmark and am in and out of the terrain park while I am on the mountain. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Tech420

Ski Wax Snowboard Wax Tuning Tools RaceWax.com
Ski wax kits, snowboard wax kits, skiing wax, snowboarding waxes and waxing accessories : Hertelwax.com

Not sure what you mean by "best", but check out both of those sites. I don't compete and don't feel the need to spend a ton of money on wax. I just bought a big brick of the Hertel all temp wax.


----------



## mtmgiants

hertel super hot sauce. ill never use another wax again


----------



## Sick-Pow

Hertel is awesome. All Hertel wax is all temp. Shit is FAST.


I recently acquired their recipe too.....


----------



## Tech420

Sick-Pow said:


> Hertel is awesome. All Hertel wax is all temp. Shit is FAST.
> 
> 
> I recently acquired their recipe too.....


hmmmm shows how much I read :laugh:. I have never used their wax before, but I heard good reviews so I ordered a brick of it.


----------



## johnnymac

The all temp wax is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Sick-Pow

Prep it differently for different conditions. Really cold and pow, high polish cork very little brush. Cold mixed snow, high polish, no brush, pow day, not too cold, cork then brush, warm, brush only. Of course this is after scraping completely.


----------



## oatenshiro

A friend of mine told me to use gulf wax from the grocery store, haven't done it yet but that's much cheaper than snowboard brand wax I see.


----------



## Sick-Pow

oatenshiro said:


> A friend of mine told me to use gulf wax from the grocery store, haven't done it yet but that's much cheaper than snowboard brand wax I see.


it will be OK, but will not last at all. If you want to use that as a base, add some Sodium Laurel sulfate, colors, bake it and GET WICKED FAST.


----------



## CMSbored

Sick-Pow said:


> it will be OK, but will not last at all. If you want to use that as a base, add some Sodium Laurel sulfate, colors, bake it and GET WICKED FAST.


really? that might be easy enough. i use lots of wax each season on all my friends boards so i might try this for their boards. (saves me buying two bricks of hot sauce each season)


----------



## Sick-Pow

CMSbored said:


> really? that might be easy enough. i use lots of wax each season on all my friends boards so i might try this for their boards. (saves me buying two bricks of hot sauce each season)


really, yes.
Buy some floro powder and make your own world cup shit. just don't burn it (the floro stuff) or you and your family will have gnarly cancers in a few years, really.


----------



## oatenshiro

Sick-Pow said:


> it will be OK, but will not last at all. If you want to use that as a base, add some Sodium Laurel sulfate, colors, bake it and GET WICKED FAST.


That's alright for now though, I'm new so I don't need to be going too fast yet. I'll probably do that though later.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Ski/board wax is 80-95% paraffin...canning wax...hydrocarbon made from petroleum...$4 for a 1 pound brick at the grocery store. The other 20-5% is unicorn horn, pixy dust mixed goat turds picked by vestal virgins. Just diy in an old crock pot...melt/not smoke (no open flames...its petroleum...you frickin idiots), a brick of wax with a bar of goat turd. Then pour in to a mold...yogurt container, ice cube tray or etc. It does fine for waxing the family's 11 boards and 3 sets of skis plus all the other kids that stop by to wax and repair.


----------



## johnnymac

back to the hertel wax. How often do I need to wax on with riding Michigan snow? Also is it necessary to apply the rub on wax between wax jobs?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I've been trying to spread the word of Choad Cheese Snowboard Wax. Unlike many other wax manufacturers, Choad Cheese is a locally sourced, handcrafted wax that's made in the USA. They do not use harmful ingredients such as fluorocarbons or teflon, and that's because it's unnecessary unless your trying to shave milliseconds of your race time. It's not formulated for the spider suit type.

Support local whatever the brand may be.

Choad Cheese Wax is the best snowboard wax and ski wax available on earth.


----------



## snowklinger

*Saucer Wax*

Saucer Wax.

wax for the rockies!


----------



## earl_je

I use hertels also... shit is wicked fast.


----------



## bluesk8r

I was a long time fan of one ball jay. But a few seasons back I bought my first Hertel super hot sauce wax and haven't looked back.


----------



## ARSENALFAN

Sick-Pow said:


> Prep it differently for different conditions. Really cold and pow, high polish cork very little brush. Cold mixed snow, high polish, no brush, pow day, not too cold, cork then brush, warm, brush only. Of course this is after scraping completely.


Going to start waxing my boards again. I looked up the cork thing as I had never heard of it before. Can you elaborate just a little more on the 3 techniques and what the "brush" is. Is this the horsehair brush? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GunsN

I am going to use hartel wax


----------



## SkullAndXbones

i'm gonna start waxing my own board this year and i was just gonna go with a one ball jay wax but i think i'll go with the hertel wax. i've never even heard of it until i read this thread. my board is 2 years old and i've never waxed it. i think i should do a "hot scrape" rather than use a base cleaner at first to clean it off better, right?


----------



## SnowDogWax

IMHO... this is the best wax..:jumping1::hairy:


----------



## boarderaholic

SkullAndXbones said:


> i'm gonna start waxing my own board this year and i was just gonna go with a one ball jay wax but i think i'll go with the hertel wax. i've never even heard of it until i read this thread. my board is 2 years old and i've never waxed it. i think i should do a "hot scrape" rather than use a base cleaner at first to clean it off better, right?


Yes. Hot scraping is healthier for the board than base cleaner. I use that sparingly, and only if I've been riding on stuff like mud. I bought a tiny bottle of it about 8 years ago, and have barely scratched the surface.


----------



## speedjason

Sick-Pow said:


> Hertel is awesome. All Hertel wax is all temp. Shit is FAST.
> 
> 
> I recently acquired their recipe too.....


Cept in 30-40 degree slush days but I guess all waxes get sticky at that temp in slush.


----------



## OU812

Is there a place to get this stuff, Hertel wax, in Europe without having to order from the US and pay ridiculous shipping and import fees?


----------



## DevilWithin

OU812 said:


> Is there a place to get this stuff, Hertel wax, in Europe without having to order from the US and pay ridiculous shipping and import fees?


Amazon UK has it: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hertel-Supe...414262866&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=Hertelwax+wax


----------



## SnowDogWax

boarderaholic said:


> Yes. Hot scraping is healthier for the board than base cleaner. I use that sparingly, and only if I've been riding on stuff like mud. I bought a tiny bottle of it about 8 years ago, and have barely scratched the surface.


+ ^^^^
Only use base cleaner when repairing board... hot scrap to clean your board..


----------



## radiomuse210

SkullAndXbones said:


> i'm gonna start waxing my own board this year and i was just gonna go with a one ball jay wax but i think i'll go with the hertel wax. i've never even heard of it until i read this thread. my board is 2 years old and i've never waxed it. i think i should do a "hot scrape" rather than use a base cleaner at first to clean it off better, right?


I'm waxing my board this year as well since I've moved up from a board with an extruded base to sintered. Picked up all the supplies and gave her a good waxing a couple of weeks ago. I went to my local shop to check out waxes, and they sold me a 1lb brick of hertel all-temp wax for $10 bucks - only because they were out of stock of their packaged waxes, and this bar had no wrapper and is one of the bars they buy in bulk to wax the boards they rent out and when people pay for a wax job there. Needless to say, the stoke factor hit a record high. Picked up a small iron for $7 - will probably invest in a snowboard/ski-specific iron in the future, but for now it did the job really well. Took me some time playing around to find the right temp, but it was all good. It's already pretty much paid for itself.


----------



## cookiedog

who actually used SnowDog's wax? is it good? also I'm about to start getting ready for the season and want to clean my board. How about citrus based cleaners like Citrus Heavy-Duty Degreaser. is it ok to use it?


----------



## SkullAndXbones

boarderaholic said:


> Yes. Hot scraping is healthier for the board than base cleaner. I use that sparingly, and only if I've been riding on stuff like mud. I bought a tiny bottle of it about 8 years ago, and have barely scratched the surface.


cool. thanks. a few quick follow up questions:

1. when doing a hot scrape you apply the hot iron straight to your board first, and then put a thin layer of wax, and then immediately scrape it off, right?

2. i read that you only apply a thin layer of wax. i don't how you could define a "thin layer" but if i were to put too much on it won't fuck anything up will it? i would just be wasting wax?

3. after you're done with the hot scrape, do you need to let your board cool down before you wax it?


----------



## SkullAndXbones

radiomuse210 said:


> I'm waxing my board this year as well since I've moved up from a board with an extruded base to sintered. Picked up all the supplies and gave her a good waxing a couple of weeks ago. I went to my local shop to check out waxes, and they sold me a 1lb brick of hertel all-temp wax for $10 bucks - only because they were out of stock of their packaged waxes, and this bar had no wrapper and is one of the bars they buy in bulk to wax the boards they rent out and when people pay for a wax job there. Needless to say, the stoke factor hit a record high. Picked up a small iron for $7 - will probably invest in a snowboard/ski-specific iron in the future, but for now it did the job really well. Took me some time playing around to find the right temp, but it was all good. It's already pretty much paid for itself.


nice. when melting the wax onto your board you do like a zig zag pattern down your board right?


----------



## speedjason

SkullAndXbones said:


> nice. when melting the wax onto your board you do like a zig zag pattern down your board right?


I would follow the parameter of the board first then a little bit between the side cuts. your side cuts are gonna dry out first.


----------



## radiomuse210

SkullAndXbones said:


> nice. when melting the wax onto your board you do like a zig zag pattern down your board right?


Keep in mind this was my first time doing it myself, but I've watched a ton of tutorials. I dripped down the sides of the board first, near the edges. Then I did a zig zag - after that I just dripped in areas I felt that I missed, paying attention to the sidecut and edges.


----------



## boarderaholic

radiomuse210 said:


> Keep in mind this was my first time doing it myself, but I've watched a ton of tutorials. I dripped down the sides of the board first, near the edges. Then I did a zig zag - after that I just dripped in areas I felt that I missed, paying attention to the sidecut and edges.


I used to do it that way until I realized I was wasting a butt ton of wax. What I've been doing lately is crayon-ing the wax on, and then melting it in with the iron. I find this works good once you've established a few wax's on the board.


----------



## SnowDogWax

boarderaholic said:


> I used to do it that way until I realized I was wasting a butt ton of wax. What I've been doing lately is crayon-ing the wax on, and then melting it in with the iron. I find this works good once you've established a few wax's on the board.


Little tip: 
Use a heat gun to pre-heat board.
Then rub wax onto board.
Uses little more wax. (easier to apply)
Results in a better job. 
Helps prevent iron(heat) from damaging board. 
Still uses far less wax.


----------



## radiomuse210

boarderaholic said:


> I used to do it that way until I realized I was wasting a butt ton of wax. What I've been doing lately is crayon-ing the wax on, and then melting it in with the iron. I find this works good once you've established a few wax's on the board.


^^^ Yup should have mentioned that. This is my first wax for the board, so I wanted to get a lil more "soaking" with it. Whether it matters or not, I don't know, but I like the idea of it.  Then for waxes here on out, I'm going to crayon. Then an end of season wax drip with a hot scrape before that to clean it before I put it away. It's amazing how much it really does eat up the wax when you drip it.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

thanks for all the info! gonna do this as soon as i get my hands on all the supplies i'll need


----------



## GunsN

Is there a good instruction how to wax a snowboard?
video or something like that.


----------



## Steezus Christ

dude, did you even _*try*_ to look that up before posting?


----------



## Beeb

I've just been using oneballjay that I got given for free. Will definitely check out the Super Hotsauce once I've run out! 

Seen the corks for snowboards but don't understand what they do that brushing/scraping don't do?


----------



## alchemy

Bluebird for life.
that is all.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Use to use OneBallJay X-Wax, but too much drama buyin it here in Australia so I'm usin SWIX FX Snowboard!!!!!


----------



## linvillegorge

I usually just use whatever bulk all temp wax I can get for cheap. Pretty sure I've been using Purl for the last few seasons. Then I keep a small brick of cold temp wax on hand for those super cold days that turn the snow into velcro.


----------



## BlackSnow

Dominator Zoom for the last couple of seasons. It's fast and lasts a bit longer than the Swix i was using before.

Graphite Zoom | Dominator Waxes | Products


----------



## OU812

Mizu Kuma said:


> Use to use OneBallJay X-Wax, but too much drama buyin it here in Australia so I'm usin SWIX FX Snowboard!!!!!


Cool thanks for that info, was looking to try something new will give it a shot!


----------



## TimelessDescent

Swix is quality and fast! I usually buy at REI short notice so its kinda spendy. Im buying in bulk this year. Im going to try out the Hertel SuperhotSauce as well since theres so much good feedback on it. 

Its hard for me to believe the huge percentage of riders that rarely wax their boards, if at all. Not waxing = poor base performance. Im not just talking speed either. Edge to edge transitions are much cleaner and smoother with a fresh wax. Im amazed at the multitudes of dried out scratched up bases I see at resorts.


----------



## Bones

radiomuse210 said:


> I went to my local shop to check out waxes, and they sold me a 1lb brick of hertel all-temp wax for $10 bucks - only because they were out of stock of their packaged waxes, and this bar had no wrapper and is one of the bars they buy in bulk


Yeah, I got a massive block of cold temp graphite for $5 just by asking. Seems that most people don't like graphite because the black makes the base look dirty. The shop had a a box of shop blocks that they just couldn't get rid of.

+1 to the crayon technique. I just pass the block over the iron once and rub the softened side on my base. Iron it to melt it and spread it around. You get good coverage and there's a lot less to scrape. If you pass the iron over your base and you can get a sheen, then there was wax there that melted and that's all you need. Take your time with the iron. You just want to use enough wax that the sheen is even (ie no dry spots), but not so much that wax remains liquid for more than a second. You don't need to spreading around puddles of melted wax to get even coverage. Less wax and more patience with the iron means less scraping or even no scraping.


----------



## ShredLife




----------



## snowklinger

ShredLife said:


>


looks like butane soup.


bought a couple lbs of bluebird last year, still got one to use...like it.


----------



## Fewdfreak

My fav wax is One Ball Jay blue but have used Hertel and gulf canning wax also. They all work pretty similar on like normal condition snow but the canning wax rubbed off faster on cold or icy snow and all wax seems to just turn into black goo in spring conditions...

As a side note anyone know a quick way to really clean a ton of dirty old wax off a board? It is a hot mess from spring riding and slow to boot, I like had to try scraping it with my debit card at hill last year bc it was so nasty. I tried Simple Green and a green scratch pad which usually works but it still looks like someone smeared a giant turd all over the base. I will try a hot scrape next but wasn't sure if a ski solvent would work better? I dunno I guess I will see how it looks after I hot scrape.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Fewdfreak said:


> My fav wax is One Ball Jay blue but have used Hertel and gulf canning wax also. They all work pretty similar on like normal condition snow but the canning wax rubbed off faster on cold or icy snow and all wax seems to just turn into black goo in spring conditions...
> 
> As a side note anyone know a quick way to really clean a ton of dirty old wax off a board? It is a hot mess from spring riding and slow to boot, I like had to try scraping it with my debit card at hill last year bc it was so nasty. I tried Simple Green and a green scratch pad which usually works but it still looks like someone smeared a giant turd all over the base. I will try a hot scrape next but wasn't sure if a ski solvent would work better? I dunno I guess I will see how it looks after I hot scrape.


I use a citrus based cleaner once a year like this!!!!!










Ya just spray it on, give it a wipe, then wash it off with warm water with a mild detergent in it, then rinse that off with more warm water!!!!!

But, and this is what takes the most time, let it dry out completely in a warm/dry/dust free room for a few days, then it's ready for a deep wax, and it'll be runnin like it did on the day ya bought it!!!!!

It will take a little more wax than you normally use due to you removin pretty much all of the old coat!!!!!

OneBallJay X Wax is great!!!!! Or the Swix FX!!!!! (Posted below) Flourinated is a little dearer, but glides sooooo much better!!!!!


----------



## SkullAndXbones

just got my block of hertel super hot sauce in the mail today. now i'm just waitin' on my iron, scraper, and brush from dogfunk.


----------



## EastCoastChris

Timely. 

I just got my delivery today of a non-flouro wax. I have always used flouro waxes then my skier friend who works at Canyons told me no flouro because its bad for the environment. He is a total patchouli stink hippie. But we went to college together so I know he is pretty smart too.

Is it true that flouro waxes are bad for the environment? And why? Do they kill some mosses or lichens during the spring run off and cause birth defects for the marmots. I don't even know what the stuff is (econ major here) but I know every article on waxing seems to recommend a flouro or high flouro wax. Lots of people here work on mountains, do you guys see I'll effects from the volume of people rubbing it in the snow?


----------



## linvillegorge

EastCoastChris said:


> Timely.
> 
> I just got my delivery today of a non-flouro wax. I have always used flouro waxes then my skier friend who works at Canyons told me no flouro because its bad for the environment. He is a total patchouli stink hippie. But we went to college together so I know he is pretty smart too.
> 
> Is it true that flouro waxes are bad for the environment? And why? Do they kill some mosses or lichens during the spring run off and cause birth defects for the marmots. I don't even know what the stuff is (econ major here) but I know every article on waxing seems to recommend a flouro or high flouro wax. Lots of people here work on mountains, do you guys see I'll effects from the volume of people rubbing it in the snow?


Maybe they are, I don't know. One thing is for sure though, any badness left behind from flouro waxes pales in comparison to the shit left behind by the snowcats. You know all that gunk you gotta clean off your base after riding in late spring? Yeah, that's a bunch of oil and grease left behind from the cats. 

Just face it, resort skiing/snowboarding is not eco-friendly in the least.


----------



## cookiedog

I just got Dakine all temps hot wax. Idk why but it has lemon flaovr


----------



## 24WERD

I use all hertel products.

For shitty early season snow And Shiite condition I use hot sauce .

For good conditions I use the flouro racing FCC 739

For cold days buy the cold snap addictive and mix it with the above 50/50.

For spring time get the hertel spring time wax with graphite.

And if u got money to kill get the whit gold 100 now 75 an ounce.

At the end of the day, hertel is the better value per ounce when bought in 3/4 lbs configuration . All other ones are crap after 2 runs.

Hertel has me covered don't need to think about it. 

One ball jay is a joke all marketing .

I ride for fun not racing it shouldn't be science. Wax and go.


----------



## ridinbend

linvillegorge said:


> Maybe they are, I don't know. One thing is for sure though, any badness left behind from flouro waxes pales in comparison to the shit left behind by the snowcats. You know all that gunk you gotta clean off your base after riding in late spring? Yeah, that's a bunch of oil and grease left behind from the cats.
> 
> Just face it, resort skiing/snowboarding is not eco-friendly in the least.


Sharp edges of the snow crystals scrape the wax off in small particles that go into the water when the snow melts off. Lots of yucky chemicals in wax we don't need in our water sources. In a nutshell.


----------



## EastCoastChris

ridinbend said:


> Sharp edges of the snow crystals scrape the wax off in small particles that go into the water when the snow melts off. Lots of yucky chemicals in wax we don't need in our water sources. In a nutshell.


Ahhh. OK. That makes sense. So I'm doing the right thing to find eco friendly non flouro wax? 

I recognize its not always Eco friendly. But mountains have been improving. I am sure there are natural gas powered snow cats by now and wind turbines and LCD solar panels running lifts. It may not be "leave no trace" quite yet - but one can always help make things better.


----------



## ridinbend

EastCoastChris said:


> Ahhh. OK. That makes sense. So I'm doing the right thing to find eco friendly non flouro wax?
> 
> I recognize its not always Eco friendly. But mountains have been improving. I am sure there are natural gas powered snow cats by now and wind turbines and LCD solar panels running lifts. It may not be "leave no trace" quite yet - but one can always help make things better.


The melt off in our region is our drinking water and brewery water. 

Recently switched to this.
Manufacturer and vendor of environmentally friendly ski and board waxes – Green Ice Wax


----------



## KansasNoob

Don't know what the effects are on animals, but so little flouro wax is actually in the water supply compared to other stuff that ends up in it, and is added to it on purpose. Not worried about it. Just driving your car to the hill probably causes more harmful particulates to end up on the snow by a lot. 

I used Oneball F1 wax last trip and it flies. 

As for the snowcats, I know wolf creek uses biodegradable hydraulic oil. Yeah if you wanna be eco friendly sit at home and consume as little food as possible. 

I'll be riding.


----------



## ridinbend

KansasNoob said:


> Not worried about it. Just driving your car to the hill probably causes more harmful particulates to end up on the snow by a lot.


Just keep telling yourself that and everything is going to be OK


----------



## linvillegorge

ridinbend said:


> Just keep telling yourself that and everything is going to be OK


If you're that worried about the environment, then you should probably cook up an evil mastermind idea to wipe out the human race. Virtually everything we do as a species is fucking terrible for the environment. Using flouro waxes on our snowboards wouldn't crack the top billion or so horrible things we do for the environment.


----------



## snownstuff

Ass wax is awesome


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

I usually order bulk wax from one ball jay. 

Last year I bought a couple blocks of cold hydrocarbon, cold flouro, and some graphite. I also have a ton of all temp waxes that I got from random competitions like the red bull butter cup and such.

I usually use those as base prep waxes on new boards or hot scrape wax to clean the bases.


----------



## Redline

The purple one that smells of grapes.


----------



## EastCoastChris

ridinbend said:


> The melt off in our region is our drinking water and brewery water.
> 
> Recently switched to this.
> Manufacturer and vendor of environmentally friendly ski and board waxes – Green Ice Wax


Oh rock on! Thanks! I see they don't have any rub ons though. I am highly rub on dependent. I live in 550 sq ft in NYC and don't have space to wax my own gear really. And its $35 at the local shop. So I have been using lots of paste wax to extend the life of my hot wax. 

Do you know anything about these guys?  http://www.kaepssports.com/aboutus.asp 
This is what I have been using this season and it seems good so far (mostly used it on man made.) But its a newish company and I don't really know anything about chemistry. So I am hoping this really is as eco-friendly as it claims.


----------



## cookiedog

Who used Dakine all temp wax? Is it good?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

EastCoastChris said:


> Oh rock on! Thanks! I see they don't have any rub ons though. I am highly rub on dependent. I live in 550 sq ft in NYC and don't have space to wax my own gear really. And its $35 at the local shop. So I have been using lots of paste wax to extend the life of my hot wax.
> 
> Do you know anything about these guys?  http://www.kaepssports.com/aboutus.asp
> This is what I have been using this season and it seems good so far (mostly used it on man made.) But its a newish company and I don't really know anything about chemistry. So I am hoping this really is as eco-friendly as it claims.



Rub on waxes are not durable at all. 

You'll be reapplying it throughout the day, more so on fake snow.

A re-wax (with an iron) at the slopes tend to cost less than a Manhattan area shop.

Snowboarding is an expensive hobby.


----------



## Rogue

I tried Dakine all temp last season and I don't care for it. Unfortunately I still have too much left!. I am trying Blue Bird now (haven't truly tested it with the lack of snow) but I like the different OneBallJays best so far.


----------



## twowheeled

my jones came with oneballjay wax from the factory and it's horrible. Sticky as hell. I use hotsauce and it's pretty good. I also use cheap candle wax and it works really well too as long as it's not slushy or -30. In a pinch I have rubbed swix shopwax on my base (not the paste, the block) in the parking lot. My board was faster than my friends who had a hot wax with 3 days on it. Lasts long enough for a full day and all my friends were making fun of me, but no laughs when I passed them on the cat tracks, including a guy on skis.


----------



## ridinbend

linvillegorge said:


> If you're that worried about the environment, then you should probably cook up an evil mastermind idea to wipe out the human race. Virtually everything we do as a species is fucking terrible for the environment. Using flouro waxes on our snowboards wouldn't crack the top billion or so horrible things we do for the environment.


Yeah I know, I have a huge box of various high flourocarbon waxes, but after reading the article about how it gets into our water supply, I felt it was worth trying something different due to how most water used in central Oregon comes right from our backyard, starting at mt bachelor. I'm not an Eco freak but I try to do my part in small ways. Mainly recycle as much as possible.


----------



## EastCoastChris

My local hill upstate does a hot wax for $12.00!!!! Omg!!! Nice.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

i bought some green ice ultimate wax. for $17 i figured i'll take a shot on some eco friendly wax and see if it can do as good a job as my hertel wax.

by the way, does anyone know if the ultimate is an all temp wax? it didn't say on their website and there was no other temperatures available so i assumed it was.


----------



## ridinbend

SkullAndXbones said:


> i bought some green ice ultimate wax. for $17 i figured i'll take a shot on some eco friendly wax and see if it can do as good a job as my hertel wax.
> 
> by the way, does anyone know if the ultimate is an all temp wax? it didn't say on their website and there was no other temperatures available so i assumed it was.


I was really pleased with their wax.


----------



## ZeMax

+1 for Zoom Dominator waxes. 

Hot Wax at the beginning of the season then I use the WaxWhizard for the rest of the year.
My Business - waxWHIZard Tool


----------



## KansasNoob

ridinbend said:


> Yeah I know, I have a huge box of various high flourocarbon waxes, but after reading the article about how it gets into our water supply, I felt it was worth trying something different due to how most water used in central Oregon comes right from our backyard, starting at mt bachelor. I'm not an Eco freak but I try to do my part in small ways. Mainly recycle as much as possible.


Try out Purl. No flouro in it and it's the fastest I've tried so far. That is, until I get some SnowDog and try it. :hairy:


----------



## SkullAndXbones

Wend makes some non flouro waxes too. i've never tried any of them though


----------



## SkullAndXbones

i forgot to mention, in case anyone was wondering, i emailed green ice this morning and their Ultimate wax is an all temp wax.


----------



## ridinbend

SkullAndXbones said:


> i forgot to mention, in case anyone was wondering, i emailed green ice this morning and their Ultimate wax is an all temp wax.


I also thought their scrapper was the best "sharpest" i've ever owned.


----------



## DevilWithin

ZeMax said:


> +1 for Zoom Dominator waxes.
> 
> Hot Wax at the beginning of the season then I use the WaxWhizard for the rest of the year.
> My Business - waxWHIZard Tool


Did I read that correctly that you are you the guy that makes the Wax WHIZard? If so, very cool. I started using it last year as a way to keep the wax fresh over the duration of my long trips and I was really impressed. I definitely recommend it for people that travel throughout the season since it is easy to use in a hotel room and a great way to get the most out of your wax since there is hardly any waste.


----------



## SnowDogWax

KansasNoob said:


> Try out Purl. No flouro in it and it's the fastest I've tried so far. That is, until I get some SnowDog and try it. :hairy:


SnowDogWax

Just made a shipment to AMAZON will be available on AMAZON PRIME soon. 











Amazon.com : SnowDog Super "Slip Fusion" All Temperature Ski and Snowboard Wax, 4 oz : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## ridinbend

Got this email today if anybody is interested in 50% off green ice wax. Cheers



> As a valued Green Ice Wax customer, we are offering you an offer you can't refuse .
> Get 50% off Green Ice Wax (ski wax collection) and free shipping on orders over $50 if you order before Oct 15, 2015
> 
> Use Promo code oct15 when checking out.
> 
> 
> Hey Travis Ganong now endorses GI 2000 race wax
> 
> Sincerely Green Ice Wax team


----------



## SnowDogWax

ridinbend said:


> Got this email today if anybody is interested in 50% off green ice wax. Cheers


Great marketing and smart business.. Taking care of there customers.. :embarrased1:






http://www.amazon.com/dp/B012D1N0YG


----------



## Bertieman

SnowDogWax said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B012D1N0YG


Nice! Now what can actually happen if the wax you linked is exposed to -20 or 60 degrees for a prolonged period of time?


----------



## KansasNoob

SnowDogWax said:


> Great marketing and smart business.. Taking care of there customers.. :embarrased1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : SnowDog Super "Slip Fusion" All Temp + Moly Ski and Snowboard Wax, 4 oz : Sports & Outdoors


I LOVE molly!! Well in grease I do :hairy:


----------



## SnowDogWax

Bertieman said:


> Nice! Now what can actually happen if the wax you linked is exposed to -20 or 60 degrees for a prolonged period of time?


Bertieman

+ 50 temperatures proper structuring with SnowDogWax does wonders. 
+60 get wax with high amount of Fluorocarbon

- 20 prolonged temperature get a harder wax... Which SnowDog does not make. 

Both these extremes nothing you use will making snowboarding enjoyable... doable yes.:hairy:


Amazon.com : SnowDog Super "Slip Fusion" All Temp + Moly Ski and Snowboard Wax, 4 oz : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## ZeMax

DevilWithin said:


> Did I read that correctly that you are you the guy that makes the Wax WHIZard? If so, very cool. I started using it last year as a way to keep the wax fresh over the duration of my long trips and I was really impressed. I definitely recommend it for people that travel throughout the season since it is easy to use in a hotel room and a great way to get the most out of your wax since there is hardly any waste.


NONONONOONONO the hyperlink added the "My business". Not Me. My name is not Ray.


----------



## DevilWithin

ZeMax said:


> NONONONOONONO the hyperlink added the "My business". Not Me. My name is not Ray.


Haha...ok. I wasn't sure. Thanks for clarifying. It sounds like we both had a good experience using the Wax WHIZard at least.


----------

